# ipmi can not set vlan



## kostya (Jul 3, 2009)

hi. sory for my bad english. I'm from russia.


I have a intel server with a motherboard SR1560SFHS. It have a on-board IPMI controller. I can configuring IPMI interface through ipmitool (installed freebsd 7.2 i386). But I can't set a vlan on IPMI interface:

```
db# ipmitool lan set 1 vlan id 3
db# ipmitool lan print 1
Set in Progress         : Set Complete
Auth Type Support       : NONE MD5 PASSWORD
Auth Type Enable        : Callback :
                        : User     :
                        : Operator :
                        : Admin    : MD5 PASSWORD
                        : OEM      :
IP Address Source       : Static Address
IP Address              : x.x.x.x
Subnet Mask             : 255.255.255.0
MAC Address             : x:x:x:x:x:x
SNMP Community String   :
IP Header               : TTL=0x40 Flags=0x40 Precedence=0x00 TOS=0x10
BMC ARP Control         : ARP Responses Enabled, Gratuitous ARP Enabled
Gratituous ARP Intrvl   : 5.0 seconds
Default Gateway IP      : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway MAC     : 00:00:00:00:00:00
Backup Gateway IP       : 0.0.0.0
Backup Gateway MAC      : 00:00:00:00:00:00
RMCP+ Cipher Suites     : 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14
Cipher Suite Priv Max   : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                        :     X=Cipher Suite Unused
                        :     c=CALLBACK
                        :     u=USER
                        :     o=OPERATOR
                        :     a=ADMIN
                        :     O=OEM
```

There is no any setting in the BIOS motherboard. Also no any keys wich help me configuring IPMI card during the server boot.

Can anybody help me?


----------

